# PM9: Which parts are stainless steel?



## DAWhite (Mar 30, 2009)

Just got a PM9 and so far I really love it! Extremely reliable (even during break-in) and fun to shoot.

I will sometimes carry the PM9 with me while backpacking -- where there is a significant chance of things getting occasionally wet. In most cases I also won't be able to do a thorough cleaning for several days while on the trail.

I know the slide is stainless; but what about the other metal parts?


----------

